# NR = R During Hunting Season



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The following email was just sent to ND Legislators (you'll love this):

"Good Day,
I am originally from Ellendale ND, graduated NDSU, Family still farms in Dickey Cnty. My purpose in sending you this is my deep desire to see North Dakota become a better place to live. I believe you want that as well. I have several legislative initiatives which may be of interest to you. I will send from time to time. If you decide act on one of these and move it foreword on it I expect no attribution. If you want more information I can explain more completely upon request. Brevity is the soul of wit.

Thank You, Gene Redlin 800-513-5109

Proposed: RESIDENCE FOR JOBS Every stockholder of a business who has ownership of more than 1/3rd of any business which has a location in North Dakota with an instate payroll of $250,000 per year or more is awarded an honorary residence status. This means they can fish, hunt, golf etc as if they lived here. *Who knows*, some might come, fall in love and stay. Let's create incentive for people to create jobs, and gain a reward of one of the things that's best about the state. This costs nothing and will cause buzz in the USA."

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*

*Who knows*, some might come, lease and buy prime hunting and farmland, start an outfitter business, stripmine the resource, bypass the local economy and turn North Dakota back to a colony. Move here Gene and we'll give you a hug.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow... I am open to ideas, but this is not a good idea! :eyeroll: 
People can enjoy this great state and move here if they want... Face it, people are not going to move to ND if they don't have a job.

Thanks for posting Dick.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This is strikingly similar to the Native Son bill proposal.

Why are these folks using Outdoor Recreation as the platform from which they launch their proposals? Golf? is there a season on Golfers?  Seriously though is outdoor recreation all we have to offer?

I have had the opportunity to travel extensivly throughout the U.S. my job also has me in touch with people in many states on a daily basis, I am a little biased but North Dakota has no comparison out there. We have one of the lowest crime rates if not the lowest, Cost of living is low, taxes, although we may think they are high, are quite low, a $150,000 dollar house here is 2+ million on either coast!, we have a work ethic here that has no comparison, we have 4 distinct seasons not just green and brown! we have clean air and water, and we have pretty good quality of life and people and hunting and fishing and golf, and softball and ice fishing and football and colleges and soccer and snowmobiling and and and.....

What Economic Development has North Dakota proposed that didn't involve tourism or outdoor sports, I am asking the question because I really don't know. If you do post it up.

sorry for the soap box thing  
Bob


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> we have a work ethic here that has no comparison


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> has ownership of more than 1/3rd of any business which has a location in North Dakota with an instate payroll of $250,000 per year or more is awarded an honorary residence status


Isn't this another step in making hunting a RICH mans sport? You are BUYING your residency. Don't like it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> is there a season on Golfers?


If there is, I'd like to know what the limit is!!! Damn golf steals all of my fishing buddies...brother, dad, etc all fall victim to this pointless sport each summer. My motto is, "I'd never participate in a sport that considers the water a hazard."

As for these *native son bills*, what a bunch of bull. Instead of staying here in ND and trying to make a difference, these folks have left looking for a "better" life, only to realize they can't have both the money that they so desperately "need" and the fishing and hunting they want. Two words for ya...TOUGH $#!T. If I was ever faced with this choice, I'd think looooong and hard about it. I'd trade $100 more per billable hour in the Cities for my hunting and fishing here in ND.

These are the choices we all must make and live with. To these armchair politicians: Don't try to act like you're trying to make a difference when your intentions are self-centered. It makes you look pathetic.

Seems like some folks have a little "buyer's remorse" with their life decisions.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't like it. It is too vague. So you give X amount of these out of state business owners resident rights to hunt and fish. How many of these guys are going to think to themselves, "Boy, ND is such a great place to hunt and fish, I'm going to move there.".... It just doesn't sound logical to me. If anything it encourages them to live out of state. Why would they want to move to the state if they can enjoy all the benefits that this proposed legislation would bring? :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone know this Gene Redlin? I am just wondering which company he is a partial owner of. I mean seriously, he was very specific about the payroll and size of ownership........I bet he would just happen to slide into those categories!?!?!??!?!!? :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I found him by doing a google search I guess. He is a plant/seed business owner based out of Illinois.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I know that several years ago the state of ND did make concerted efforts to attract business to move to ND. They offered them tax breaks for the first few years as part of the incentive to move or establish a branch office or location there. Many business did make some form of a move or addition to there business, for instance in my proffession several insurance companies moved, or added branch offices to Grand Forks and Fargo. However the problem as I see it was that the idea was get them to move to the inner part of the state such as Valley City, Bismark, Minot Etc... , which would have created jobs further into the state the areas that need it the most. It would have spread the $$'s out across a bigger portion of the state now those dollars stay in MN or eastern ND the areas that needed the dollars still do not have the added revenue they were looking for. I believe that in an effort to get those said dollars further into the state that the travel commision has made efforts to expliot ND's outdoor activities, such as HUNTING, FISHING, sight seeing things like the peace gardens, the bad lands, Custars park in Mandan, and so on. I do not personally know if this is working, however it would seem that there is an increase in the amount of NR's using ND's resources for their personal pleasure and then leaving the state which should for all practical purposes should be good for the residents as they get the new revenues the state was looking for with out the added population of people. For instance three plus years ago when I got married, my bride and I spent our honeymoon in ND we went sight seeing, visited friends and relatives, eat out every meal, stayed in motels and hotels, purchased many different items. Overall we had a great time and did something that probably very few do, spend their honeymoon in ND !! It would seem to me that ND has many things to offer and enjoy unfortunatley the it seems that the greatest intrestes would be the two that create the biggest controversy, that would be hunting and fishing, I do not see why certain people get upset over the fact that NR's come to the state of ND to enjoy it when the state of ND is advertising to the general public to come there and experience it for themselves. If they want to be upset they should be upset with state of ND for advertising it. This is just my personal thoughts and I am sure that some will agree with them and many won't, I am not looking for a war just some common ground so that we as people can start have more respect for one another. Happy Holidays to everyone and of all goes well I will be in ND over the holidays visiting friends and family.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

JD.... I think tax cuts are a great incentive to bring business into the state. SD is a great example of this. However, giving NR business owners who have interest/ownership in ND businesses resident benefits is just a bad idea. There just isn't an incentive, there, to get the owners to move to the state. Maybe you would get a few new businesses to come to the state, but in today's hunting environment I think legislation like this would do more harm than good. Just one NR viewpoint, but what do I know? :-?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Anyone who has a $250,000 payroll can afford the cost of a hunting liscense. Talk about a tax break for the rich. This is about as ridiculous as it gets. Give non resident youth hunters under the age of fourteen a break to encourage their Dad's to take them hunting but the owners of a business with a $250,000 payroll? Why just someone who has money? I'm sure they will all come to North Dakota. We have too many hunters coming to North Dakota right now why would we want to start giving away residence staus. The money for an out of state liscense does go to the North Dakota Game and Fish Dept. and they certainly could use the money for projects and inforcement. The last thing they need is to start giving away free resident status. Dumb!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

"Why buy the cow when you get the milk for free?"


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Just to show our spirit of compromise, how about the individual who has at least 50% ownership of a NEW business with an IN State payroll of $500,000 or more can have resident hunting and fishing rights for 2 years. They must also maintain at least the $500,000 payroll for 2 additional years or be subject to a $100,000 penalty payable to G&F for access to hunting land (they would have to take out an initial bond to secure the deal). That will give them 2 years to see what they are missing. If they decide to move here, they can live the good life. If they decide not to, they can remain where they live and it is only $100,000 that will go to additional access for freelancers.

Kind of silly to throw out "random" numbers unless you have something to gain, which I am sure Gene probably has a huge interest in the figures he laid out. If we ever consider something like this, there better be time limits and it should be debated long and hard to consider the loopholes and ramifications.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a proposal I'd like to persue to the state as soon as I can free up time.

A long proposal short:

- Rural ND (and ND in general) is a great place to live, and raise a family. The crime is next to nonexistant, it's cheap, and there's benefits to starting a business here.

- Rural ND is limited by it's geography, it's not a hotbed of new business.

- The Internet sees no geography. Only those with the best "Internet Real Estate" are those who can compete. Internet Real Estate is created. Without showing my hand, just take my word for it. This would be like having your business on the corner of I-94 and I-29 in Fargo, instead of being 100 miles in the middle of the prairie.

- Internet Real Estate has to do with effective marketing means to grow a business. On zero advertising dollars, you can see how good Internet Real Estate has worked here.

I'd like to see ND put heavy emphasis on Ecommerce for the rural markets. We need ciriculum in the schools teaching Ecommerce. There are a group of people here in ND that I know that have the skills that would be invaluable to the state if the knowledge is passed on. We need the SBA of ND to promote courses and a division of consulting to help new rural businesses launch in this arena. I had a long conversation about doing just this to a startup business in Gackle the other day. There's no reason why this couldn't be done. We need to promote KEEPING OUR YOUTH HERE, and give them more options.



> Who knows, some might come, fall in love and stay.


I've grown so tired of selling the recreational incentives that make living here enjoyable in hopes that it might create a few more residents. The state should concentrate it's efforts creating a better future for rural ND by creating business from within. Currently all I see is our government pleading to bring business here instead of creating better business.

Again, this is the extreme short version, but it can and will work.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris     

Great Idea!!! I like it!!

Bob


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Now thats a man with a vision...Great thinking Chris...Great idea!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have to agree with you Chris. The problem I see with many people in Govt in ND is that they do not see the direction that many businesses are headed and are going to be forced to go in the future. Todays world is ultra competitive with global markets and instant information, which means you have to be able to fix a customers problem right now and be there for them anytime day or night. Trying to build ND on an old business model is simply not going to work. ND is to far from most major markets to compete effectively.

Time for a different approach.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Remind me again why we want more people to move to North Dakota?
I like it here the way it is. I choose to live here because it ISN'T crowded.
I love to hear a slbck whine about there not being anything to do in North Dakota and how boring it is and then moving to minneapolis.
It gives me more room to hunt and fish and keeps the riff raff out.
Wanting more residents to me is a lot like wanting more nonresidents during season. If it ain't broke don't fix.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who's whining coot? I thought we were moving onto ideas?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Cootkiller,
All economic systems are based on the idea that they must keep growing. Economic retraction is bad for everyone, including you. As is evidenced by some of the hard times in rural ND right now. Your isolationist theory just isn't going to work in this case. Without a thriving private sector there will be no tax money coming in to pay your wages. Your livilihood depends on the success of ND business. Without it there are fewer people and fewer children. Which means fewer jobs for your profession which reduces demand and eventually reduces your salary because there are to many teachers and not enough jobs.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I wasn't talking about any specific person in general.
And I am giving my idea. I don't want North Dakota's population to grow. That is why I chose to live here. Am I going to get rich in a monetary way, probably not. But I still choose to live here because of what a small population offers. Clean air, clean water, low crime, and plenty of outdoor opportunities.
An influx of population coming to the prairie does not entice me. That is why I like Big City people staying in the big city or moving to bigger ones.
If they want to visit for the weekend during the hunting season that is fine, as long as they remember to go back.

cootkiller

P.S.
When I use the term 'slbck' I don't refer to all of you guys that live in a city. I think you know the type that I am talking about.
The kind that thinks that the farmers and people out on the prairie OWE them something, the ones that think hunting and access are a right and not a privilege, I don't put you, Chris, into that category.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

gg,
No matter the size of the class or the town there wil always be a demand for knowledge. Even after a nuclear war knowledge would still be in demand and a need for schools would survive. I am not in it to get rich.
I would get by fine with a sustained population, not a growing one.
Retention/ not growth.
Plus I don't always have to teach, there are other options, especially with the outdoor industry. Have had offers already.

cootkiller


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"GMAFB" Would that be the opposite of the "slstk". The small percentage of farmers out there on the prairie that thinks the government OWES him a living because that's the way it's always been? and that it's ok to charge access on land that the slbck's help to pay for the CRP that is on those acres? Oh yah, because it's their right.

On to ideas....It's about time in this state that the govn looks to other sources of Econ Development than tourism. Once you've been to Medora and TRNP you've been there enough, IMO. We NEED to look to other sources....wind comes to mind. The state needs to develop a way to transport that unlimited wind potential. If they can do that the power companies will line up at the door. Heck, Moorhead MN has two wind turbines themselves....must be pretty efficient. Should be able to develop the wind and keep the lignite people happy at the same time.....Maybe it's time for some of the legislators to open up their eyes to the potential....What's the old saying? "it takes money to make money".

BVack to Dicks original post.....If you want to be a RESIDENT then LIVE HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> BVack to Dicks original post.....If you want to be a RESIDENT then LIVE HERE!!!!!!!!!


YEP! That's it, plain and simple!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

> BVack to Dicks original post.....If you want to be a RESIDENT then LIVE HERE!!!!!!!!!


 Well, we lived in MN all our lives and I alone would come out waterfowl hunting just south of Devils Lake. After doing this a couple years and meeting/making friends, decided it was time to talk my wife into coming out here and give the ND goose hunting a try. 1 weekend of hunting and meeting the people I have met in the past was all it took. When we left, we didnt even get a mile from the place we stayed when she said she wouldnt mind living out here. Guess what? Yea, we sold our house and are are now residents of ND. A small town of less than 200 people south of Devils Lake and we're loving every minute of it. We do miss our families since we have no relation at all in ND, but we make a trip every now and then to see them. We've only been here a little over a year now and started a business that seems to be doing well. IMO, if you want all the benifits that residents gets, stop whining and move here. WE DID !!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Leadshot
If no one has said Thank You, Thank You!!!  and welcome to ND!!!

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

leadshot, we are going to need you to testify at the session. Please. I'd love to see the look on their faces. Man that's great, good for you.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ideally we want some growth, we just want it to be in small increments. Maybe 1/2% over our mortality and outmigration.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You made the right decision leadshot....the same one I made 30 years ago.Now I just have to convince my wife to stay on this side of the Red river when we retire in a couple years.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

IMO of all the farmers in ND I believe that it is a miniscule percentage that think ANYONE owes them ANYTHING. 
IMO they are the hardest workers in this state and prove it every year and some on this site need to quit pecking at them, then maybe they wouldn't charge for access.

On to ideas:
IMO i believe that as long as enough people stick around to farm the family farm and work in the small town stores to keep the population where it is at or even a little lower I would be happy as a two peckered puppy.
It is funny how it is always the politicians and money mongers who preach that we need economic development to raise the population of our state.
When the people that stay here and live here do so because they love ND for what it is. 
Low population
Low crime
Low cost of living

But a lot of outdoor opportunities and a lot of people waving as you go by even though they may not know you.
If you measure richness and wealth by the numbers in you bank account, go to the big city. If you measure richness and wealth in your quality of life, come on over, you sound like a North Dakotan.

cootkiller


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

How about this idea. Granting resident status to NR landowners with 640 acres or more who enroll that land in PLOTS or other such programs that allow public access.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> How about this idea. Granting resident status to NR landowners with 640 acres or more who enroll that land in PLOTS or other such programs that allow public access.


Now that is an interesting epiphany isn't it?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> dakotashooter2 wrote:
> How about this idea. Granting resident status to NR landowners with 640 acres or more who enroll that land in PLOTS or other such programs that allow public access.


Nope.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Lets look at this Logically

What benefits are derived from granting a *former* resident, Resident hunting status.

1. Families are able to hunt together 
2. ???????
3. ???????
4. A nice warm fuzzy for doing something for former residents.

negatives

1. less money going to the NDGF for license fees unless more hunters show up, which brings me to #2
2. More pressure on the resource
3. With more pressure comes even more access problems
4. With more access problems you are going to see more people going to O/G's to get a quality hunt.
5. Possible expansion of leased land, day leased land, fee hunting and soft outfitting.

Anyone care to add or dispute any of the above, Feel free!

Pretty simple to see who is gaining the most from my perspective.

Bob


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been taking an annual trip with my buddies to North Dakota for the last ten years. After alot of thought and not being happy where I am I decided why not move to North Dakota. Yes, I will be making less money and I won't be in my profession right away but there are alot of positives to moving there that heavily outweigh the negatives. 
For me I like life to be real simple. I am not going to say I don't like making alot of money but there are other things in life. Second Hunting and fishing are pretty much life for me, everything else kind of revolves around that. Last, what better place to be than in North Dakota if you love hunting and fishing. I made my decision and December 26th I will be a resident of North Dakota living in Lamoure. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

RW 

Welcome and glad to have another fellow sportsman!!!

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good for you RW, glad to have you here!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Bob Kellam Posted: 06 Dec 2004 02:31 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is strikingly similar to the Native Son bill proposal.


How do you figure?


> 1. less money going to the NDGF for license fees unless more hunters show up, which brings me to #2


 Actually it might make for more money? That is something that statistics and facts can only prove. Otherwise its speculation! 


> 2. More pressure on the resource


We already have a pressure problem. It's not going to add to the problem we have at hand! I think most of the son's/daughters would be hunting on their families land ( true not all of the time) but you can't tell me that they won't spend most of their time on the land that they grew up on!


> 3. With more pressure comes even more access problems


Most of our access problem is coming from the G/O! Not freelance hunters! In the area that my family hunts we know 2 different families from MN that all let us hunt their land, and anyone who asks.


> 4. With more access problems you are going to see more people going to O/G's to get a quality hunt.


 Most of the people that would qualify for it already know the land and the state. I would bet that they are not going to use G/O's!


> 5. Possible expansion of leased land, day leased land, fee hunting and soft outfitting.


 You still forget that the people who own the land have all the right in the world to lease to whom they want! Most of our problems come from G/O's that are taking in clients from Texas, Missouri, Californis.ect. More lickly people who have never been here, or already have G/O's that they are famiilar with. 
This Bill is $ motivated.....The native son is family motivated.....
What's more important, money or famliy?? I don't think this is anything like the native son bill! Native son's have worked, bled and sweated in the community.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mav
We are probably going to have to agree to disagree about this.

How do you figure? Similarities, Both want Resident status as non residents.

If these Non-Residents are hunting here now do they pay NR license fees? if they do then the fees for their Resident Licenses will be less wont it?
Explain how you feel it will make more money I can not connect the dots.

How do you know it is not going to add to the pressure problem we now have, You don't just like I don't know for sure it will. With resident status there would be no restrictions on when the people could hunt right? What would stop this group from pounding the resource on a daily or weekly basis?

Some of our access problems are due to O/G's not most, Posting of land is at an all time high! Why? and yes if you ask you will get on most of the time I look at it like this if a landowner currently lets hunters on his land will he continue to do so if he has a bunch of family members home to hunt?

What about the family members of O/G's what about Daddy got rocks that wants to show skippy and his college buddies a good time.

I never said anything about landowners not being able to do as they wish with their land, if the potential profit is there the Local O/G operation will try to cash in.

Native son bill is motivated by money also who do you think you are kidding! I have worked bled and sweated in Chicago, Dallas, Houston Sacramento and many more I don't want any part of resident status there.

Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> How do you figure? Similarities, Both want Resident status as non residents


So they have the same benefit as one another, and they have tha same qualifications to qualify for them? No...completely different intentions. Commercialization can not be made a apart of the Native son law where this one kind of supports it!


> If these Non-Residents are hunting here now do they pay NR license fees? if they do then the fees for their Resident Licenses will be less wont it?
> Explain how you feel it will make more money I can not connect the dots.


 There would be the $500 fee ( which would take 5 years of hunting back in ND to equal) ( Who knows how many times the *average*person will make it back) They are still paying for a general liscense for the year! Just like everyone else. Up that to $50 or $60 and there the extra outcome!


> How do you know it is not going to add to the pressure problem we now have, You don't just like I don't know for sure it will


WE ARLEADY HAVE A PRESSURE PROBLEM!!! These people are already here! The hunting enthusit is making it back. Thay are now called NR. Atleast most of them!


> What would stop this group from pounding the resource on a daily or weekly basis?


And come on lets be real here....Residents don't apply pressure every day...Only G/O's do because it is there job! That is still speculation!



> this if a landowner currently lets hunters on his land will he continue to do so if he has a bunch of family members home to hunt?


You hit that one right on the nose :wink:



> What about the family members of O/G's what about Daddy got rocks that wants to show skippy and his college buddies a good time.


Depending if they qualify or not they would be able to apply for it as well. What are the chances that they will be hunting on the leased land is? 8)



> I have worked bled and sweated in Chicago, Dallas, Houston Sacramento and many more I don't want any part of resident status there.


Seeing as you have only worked in these other states you really wouldn't qualify for the Native son bill now would you! :beer:

Ask your self how many of the people that are leaving ND(after college or for anything in general) are sportsman? Probably not many! Especially if they grew up here! The average college grad. is only thinking about one thing! Leaving! So how many do you think will actually qualify for the Native son bill?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mavrick I am not going to justify to you or anyone else on this site my intentions for this native son crap.

I have lived my entire life in ND except for a 3 year period when I was in college. I moved back after school and worked out of my field because of hunting fishing and we wanted to raise our children in ND, because we had the chance to see what it was like out there and we did not like what we saw. My current job has taken me to all corners of the country as the saying goes "nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there" many were not even nice places to visit.

I have had few jobs in my professional life I have been at my current job 10 years the one previous was 10+ years, and you know what I didn't have to look for either of these jobs, I was asked to join the companies involved. I am where I am today because of hard work, and a never quit, never give up attitude and my ability to make the best of an imperfect situation. Many young people that I have been associated with dont give a damn about anything except instant gratification, they don't have the patience to stick it out through the tough times and adapt. I am not putting you in this group as from what I have heard you are a very nice young man "salt of the earth" was the exact term used.

Out of 5 brothers and sisters 4 have stayed and are doing very well. My kids are both living and doing well in ND with their families. So don't tell me I should give someone special benefits because they chose to move away for better financial opportunities. My entire family has stuck it out except for 1 who went kicking and screaming when the company moved out.

You can pitch this proposal to anyone that will listen, good luck! I will never support it.

I have absolutly no sympathy for anyone that leaves and wants me to give them a break so they can come back and hunt/fish/be with family. they can do that now, Just buck up and pay the price for the decisions and choices made.

Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

In my 27 years of my life I have lived here all but 4 as well. Not for schooling but to "Live life to the fullest". I am a fourth generation of sportsman in this state! (I have the pictures to prove it). Not knowing where my future lies, I would be like you one child that ran kicking and screaming. I do not come from a well-off family( not poor but not wealthy). Got my work ethic from a man that will die working on someones house( my father)! I grew up in the fields hunting since I was 4 years old. I have been apart of the sportsmans world since I was a blue-winged teal for DU. I have written over 20 letters to the Gov. about it( to answer Dick's question from earlier) and sat through meetings in Casselton with many of the guys off this site. Talk to legislator aboout hunting and fishing (Don't forget that at 27 I am the youngest Exalted Ruler of the Fargo Elk's, for no reason). After my second graduation I will be looking for a jobs in ND but after doing some research I can make 3 times the amount in other states. If I choose to live in another state for finacial gain, instead of *toughing it out*. Then label me as part of the problem
It's not sympathy, and really shouldn't be seen that way.
But it's hard for me to read that this bill sounds like the Native son. The only thing they have in common is "Yes" they are looking for resident status, but for completely different reasons!
The people that would actually qualify (depending on the statures of it) might be actually pretty low. As a NR with special hutning rights I would be more likely to follow the news from afar, and give an outside the box perspective supporting a cap! Otherwise why should I even care? I would be just another NR! 
I am not pitching anything to you? I am saying don't be so negative about something that we are helping to preserve. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:beer: :beer:

Good luck with Your future Mav You will do well!!!! It is refreshing to see a youg man that has the **lls to stick to his guns.

We need to meet someday I am far from a negative person, Opinionated old fart, Yes!

Take care
Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Salude :beer:

Taylor


----------

